# Clomid twins?



## fallen angel (Dec 6, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has had twins through clomid? I am aware that the risk of multiple birth is higher when taking clomid but have rarely heard of anyone who has actually had twins. just curious really


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

My friends mother did, but that was 30 years ago.


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi,

I am in the extremely lucky position to be pg with my 3rd clomid miracle - none of them have been twinnies.

I did a post not that long ago on here about it and there do not appear to be any clomid twinnies on FF but some ladies do know of twins from clomid - so it does happen but not sure it's that common really.

Good luck with your treatment

S xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There's a sticky thread towards the top of this clomid board for babies born with clomid so check out the list...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=40064.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## darkheaven (Oct 16, 2007)

hiya i had twins while taking clomid 5 yrs ago and now on clomid again just finished my first month


----------



## Ris78 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi 

Had my first scan on Tuesday and I am expecting twins! non identical. Wondered why i was so big already!!

Was on 50mg of clomid. Chuffed to bits     

Good Luck xx


----------

